# Digital sensor latitude?



## kkamin (Dec 15, 2009)

Does anyone know how much latitude digital sensors have?  I think back in the film days it was around 10?

How much latitude does the human eye have in general?

Thanks,

Kkamin


----------



## CSR Studio (Dec 15, 2009)

I have seen tests that seem to indicate about 14, however the noise gets really intense on the upper end, so it is speculative. The human eye is 12 to 14.


----------



## Garbz (Dec 15, 2009)

I've seen every number under the sun quoted for both the camera and the human eye (wouldn't mind an authoritative peer reviewed answer though if someone knows).

So far my own very heavy and detailed experiments have shown quite conclusively that the latitude on the digital camera sensor is always 1 stop less than you need it to be


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 15, 2009)

I was taught that color neg film was about 7 stops, slide film was about 5 stops and B&W neg film might be as high as 9 or 10 stops.  
Digital sensors were said to be closest to slide film, so about 5 stops....but that was several years ago.  

If you look at the histogram on most cameras.  It will have 5 vertical sections...supposedly corresponding to the 5 stops of latitude.


----------



## Derrel (Dec 15, 2009)

I have no idea how to express the dynamic range of the human eye, but have read that it can se into brightness rangers with a 10,000 : 1 ratio, ie, into a blast furnace filled with glowing molten metal, to a high-altitude snowfield in full sunlight, to a moonlighted night, to a single candle lighting a cave....so....

Camera Dynamic ranges with digital SLRs now surpass those of color slide film which I always considered to be six stops. Here are some recent scientific test results on a few popular cameras: there are over 30 more cameras listed. The current dynamic range "champs" are digital medium format backs, the Nikon D3x, and the FujiFilm S5 Pro, which has a listed range of 13.5 stops; many Fuji fans take exception to the way DXO Mark tested the S5 Pro; it along with the S3 Pro that came before, has a dual photo diode system- a small pixel for brilliant light, and a larger pixel for lower light levels, both contained under a single microlens. Fuji's dual-pixel approach, some users say, can capture 14+ stops range--with MOST of the additional range in the highlight areas.

Here's a brief list of some of the top,new cameras. Dynamic range has been steadily creeping upwards every two years or so. These numbers are in f/stops.

Camera rankings

Nikon D3x 13.7, Nikon D3 12.2, Nikon D700 12.2, Canon 1Ds Mark III 12.0, Canon 5D Mark II 11.9, Sony Alpha 850 12.2, Sony Alpha 900 12.3, Canon 1Ds Mark II 11.3, Nikon D90 12.5, Nikon D5000 12.5, Nikon D300s 12.2, Sony Alpha 380 11.8, Nikon D300 12.0, Sony Alpha 700 11.9, Canon 1D Mark II-n 11.2,Canon 1D Mark III 11.7, Canon 5D 11.1, FujiFilm FinePix S5 Pro 13.5+, Canon 7D 11.7, Nikon D60 11.4, Nikon D200 11.5, Nikon D40x 11.5, Canon 40D 11.3, Pentax KM 11.4, FujiFilm FinePix S3 Pro 13.5--and the list goes on.


----------



## CSR Studio (Dec 15, 2009)

Exactly why I said it is speculative. Here is a test that I found and you can make up your own mind:

Clarkvision: Exposure Latitude of a Digital Camera

I would add that the human eye latitude is rather high because the human eye can detect 3cc of color and it is even more sensitive to blue light.


----------



## Liz.nogan (Dec 16, 2009)

Film is rated by the ASA/ISO system. The higher the ISO rating, the faster the film (less light needed to expose it properlly). The higher the ISO, the more noise in the final print. The ISO ratings given to the digital camera sensors are an attempt to draw a correlation between the system people are used to and the new digital systems. Here, the larger the individual pixel element on the sensor, the more sensitive (higher ISO, less light needed to expose properly. Also, you can increase the sensitivity (ISO) of the digital sensor by applying more electrical energy to it. This is how digital cameras adjust their ISO ratings, by applying more electrical current or bias to the sensor. Just like film, a higher ISO (more power applied to the sensor) will cause much more noise in the final picture.


----------

